# Windows 10



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I am currently using windows 7, hated windows 8 as i just couldn't find anything.
Offer of the free upgrade to windows 10 is tempting.
Has anyone here upgraded and how difficult compared to windows 7 is it.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Pretty well reviewed. Updated from 8.1 to 10, and while I rarely use it, I found it far better than 8.1. Compared to 7 it seems like the upgrade that 8 should of been.

My boss did have a problem with Windows media player no longer being available on Windows 10, and I'm sure there will be other things that have changed, so worth looking into if anything you use will be affected.

Would hurry up though as the free upgrade is time limited. After 29th July it will charge you to upgrade...I thought we had moved on from paid updates but there we go...


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

There has been more than ample time for existing windows users to upgrade for free.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I couldn't get on with it, very much like an XBox in terms of looks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2016)

I originally installed it about 6 months ago and went back to Windows 7 after just a few days.

However, I upgraded again this weekend and this install version had been tweeked significantly since my last install. 

Now, after just a few post installation clicks, the user interface has very little difference to Windows 7. I'm keeping this one and have encountered no post installation problems.

I think the free upgrade to Windows 10 runs out towards the end of this month.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Upgraded at home and had a few issues as was an early adopter but the current build is stable and worth upgrading to. Just gone W10 at work from W7 and I find it better to work with than W7.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I like W10 previously had W7 and upgraded without a problem and I'm a computer dinasaur!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Its now stable and quick and most vendors have released drivers for their hardware.

Its worth saying that one of the advantages of Windows 10 over Windows 8.1 is that you can really customise the start screen and menu to be as much Windows 7 or Windows 8 style as you want it to be, depending if it is a touch device or whether you are using a mouse.

I really like Windows 10 on the desktop and i also have Windows 10 Mobile on my phone and that is impressive too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My laptop won't install. It goes through all the motions and says it's done but nothing changes. Laptop is about 6 years old so wondering if system is too old and not capable of the upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2016)

Windows 10 should verify that before installing. It checks its requirements are met by your pc before installing.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hugh said:


> Windows 10 should verify that before installing. It checks its requirements are met by your pc before installing.


I'll try again tonight and see what happend.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

I have W10 on an 8/9 year old laptop thats really needs upgrading but it works ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

Prefer win10 over 7 and hated 8.1 performance seems better too

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Had mine trying to upgrade all day but its got stuck at creating a restore point. Anyone know how to sort this?


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

been using 10 for about a year, bought a brand new laptop with 8.1 and upgraded straight away - its much better now more software is being better supported its much more useable, and I've still got my 10 laptop doing other things as i've gone to the dark side of Mac for my main laptop


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Been using Windows 10 since December everything was fine the last few days, daily it is updating itself all the is anyone else getting this


----------

